# Urgent advice needed for Tiny Timmy



## hannah92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Timmy was one of a litter of 4 and when born at less than 60g, I fought day and night hand feeding him every hour for the first month of his life, not at all expecting him to pull through! When he pulled through I was so utterly in love with him and attatched that I gave my Mum (who bred him) £250 to keep him. As of then Timmy has thrived and now, at the same size as his brothers and sisters at the age of 9 weeks we thought he was a healthy little man as he is so full of character and energy! Unfortunately, last week we took him for his first vaccinations, at the vets where my mum is a vet nurse, and they detected a very servere heart murmour (that hadn't been detected 4 weeks prior when they were all vet checked). We had all of the other puppies checked and screened and they fortunately came back all clear. In the last week I have taken Timmy for numerous scans, which have cost an arm and a leg to say the least, and Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA) was diadnosed. PDA is a rare congenital heart disorder which brings about very expensive specialist heart surgery, costing anything from £2500-£5000, without the surgery he will be lucky to live past 12 months. 
Unfortunately, as his disorder is 'congenital' it is something that is not covered on insurance and I am left to fund the operation myself. As I am a 19 year old student, living away from home and only bringing in a part time wage, the financial aspect of surgery isn't an option for me or my family. As my mum is a vet nurse we may be able to get the surgery at a discount, but it will still be several thousands of pounds. I have pondered over the idea of just letting the disease take its natural course, but the thought of watching him die at such a young age is sickening. So after I fought so hard to keep him alive when he was first born, I feel I owe it to him to fight twice as hard this time. 
If anyone has any advice then I would be more than grateful! Thanks, Hannah x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to CP


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

That is very sad. I am so sorry. 

I don't think there's any "wrong" decision here. You're just going to do whatever you feel is the best thing, the right thing, the thing you can afford. 

If it were me with one of mine, I know I'd be going into debt for the surgery, if I knew that it would save them. But that's me. 

The first choice you have to make is whether or not to get the surgery. If you're not going to get the surgery, then that leads to two additional choices, as I see it. Either let Timmy live to the end of his natural life whenever that is, or euthanize him now. 

Again, I know which decision I'd make in that case. I'd be letting mine live as long as his quality of life wasn't compromised too much. But as soon as I saw that he was in pain or suffering in any way, I'd do the kind thing and put him down. 

I would get some more information from the Vet first. Find out what kind of life Timmy is going to have if he doesn't get the surgery. Will he be in pain? What will the symptoms be? Will he be able to breathe OK, run around, need a special diet, medications, what kind of care etc.? I'd ask every question I could think of to get as clear a picture as I could of his life without surgery. I'd also ask similar questions if you go ahead with the surgery. What's the success rate? How many years will it extend the dog's life? Will he still need to be on medication? Will there still be symptoms? That kind of thing, to also get a picture of Timmy's life after surgery, and his care, and the ongoing costs.

I think, if you do a very thorough job of amassing as much information as you possibly can covering every scenario for Timmy's future, the right answer for you will become clear. 

Good luck.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What a wonderful young woman you are to do what you have done thus far. However, it's unreasonable to think you could spend so much on surgery for him when you are a student.

Now that this congenital condition has been discovered, one would presume that your mother won't breed another litter from those parents so no others will have to face the pain you currently are.

If it was me, I'd probably let him live out his life happily and at the first sign of any weakness, pain etc. to do with this heart problem I'd have him euthanased.


----------



## hannah92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah thank you for all the suggestions guys! And not to worry AussieLass, we are not breeders, far from it! My mums chi was just caught out at the end of her season my my aunties dog, she is the only one of our houseful of animals that isnt neutered but rest assures as soon as all her milk is gone she will be getting done!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I know that some of these puppies live well into adulthood. I know of a chihuahua breeder that gets her pups all checked for this, and if a pup has it, she will give it away with the family fully aware that it may die suddenly in the future. One lived until it was 8 or 9 years. When the end comes, it is very sudden with no suffering as I understand. Good luck with Timmy. Sue


----------



## hannah92 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you all very much for your advice everybody! You will be glad to know that after doing much research and pulling a lot of strings I have managed to get Timmy in for his life saving surgery in around 4-6weeks time for half the price of the lower estimate of the op price! Its still a lot of money to pay but to see him live a full life will be priceless! Thanks again!


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just wanted to wish you good luck hannah. I hope it all goes to plan. I would have done the same as you.

Please post an update after wont you?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome!
I do wish the best for Timmy and hope all foes well and he recovers greatly.


----------

